# Edinburgh: Stolen Commencal Combi MTB (mod title edit to add city)



## sarahc (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi there, 

I'm aware its a fairly common occurance but I've had my brand new mountain bike stolen from my stairwell in edinburgh and would really appreciate some help in trying to trace it if at all possible!

it was a shiny unsplattered red framed, COMMENCAL COMBI bike, with Suntour 100mm front suspension forks. SRAM X-9 24 gears and AVID JUICY hydraulic brakes.The frame size is XS and It was specifically targeted as it was taken the only day we don't have builders in the hall. Yesterday!

If anyone comes across something similar for sale or can even give me advice on tracking it please get intouch. I know i was an absolute tool bag for locking it up in the hall.

Thanks , 
Sarah


----------



## sarahc (Jul 23, 2007)

*image of bike*

just in case anyone comes by the exact same bike for sale.......


----------



## cooldudethatate (Jul 23, 2007)

maybe ou should write what city you live in.


----------



## gumper (Oct 24, 2006)

He said Edinburgh. That sucks. My 2006 Lapierre Tecnic Disc was just ripped off here in Paris. It's a worldwide scourge.


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

*Unlucky*

My best mate just had both his bikes ripped off here in notts, Giant Reign and xtc. Turned out to be someone we know but can't prove and he was also a builder working on their house. Good luck but they very rareley come back. Although I did catch someone who stole my bike a few years back. Didn't get my bike back but revenge is a dish best served at the end of a big stick sometimes


----------



## sarahc (Jul 23, 2007)

cheers man, 

I've had no news back about it at all!! Been keeping a keen eye out but there's no sign of it. It had to be someone local as I'd only used it twice before it was taken so there was someone watching the hall. Revenge would be a dish served cold!!:madman: 

Its a gut wrencher as the conditions seem really good for biking here at the minute, 

oh well only another few months before i can afford another bike!

happy pedalling...


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

If you are a member of BikeBiz you can post the details on there, most shop ftaff read it everyday. If not, send me the details and i can do it for you, but get another commencal, they're great


----------

